# mac address change fails

## matttah

I'm trying to change the mac address on my wireless NIC however when i do 

```

$ ifconfig eth1 down hw ether 11:22:33:44:55

SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in system

```

I tried installed macchanger too and it has the same problems.  I even tried putting mac_eth1 in my conf.d for net and it fails too.  Any ideas how to fix this?  This is on a bcm4315 wireless nic.

Thanks,

Daum

----------

## Marq

Have you tried to change MAC with ip command?

```
ip link set eth1 address 00:11:22:33:44:55
```

----------

## matttah

yep also tried that then i get the error: RTNETLINK answers: too many open files in system

----------

